# Raised by hippie parents? See if anything seems familiar?



## webbie (Apr 27, 2013)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/sandraeallen/29-signs-you-were-raised-by-hippies


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 27, 2013)

I didn't have hippy parents. they were probably too old for that, but my family was not mainstream either. Some of those things are familiar.


----------



## gmule (Apr 27, 2013)

My parents were not hippies they were thrifty and liked alcohol.


----------



## Scols (Apr 27, 2013)

My parents werent quite hippies but #s 5,6,7,16,18,19,23,24,and 29 were definitely the norm around our home lol !. Ironically theyve become a bit more conservative these days although im positive they still smoke pot .


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 27, 2013)

I was very young during the hippie era. I remember quite a few of them wore patchoulii oil. Now every once and a while I come across someone wearing it and it takes me back.

 I love Jerry Garcia also.


----------



## webbie (Apr 27, 2013)

Jack Straw said:


> I was very young during the hippie era. I remember quite a few of them wore petrulli oil. Now every once and a while I come across someone wearing it and it takes me back.
> 
> I love Jerry Garcia also.


 
My wife wore that oil when she was a teen. It smelled good to this young'en....

My folks were not hippies in any sense.....but my Dad was always a bit outside the mainstream in that he liked Freud, Ayn Rand and stuff like that. My folks were part of that great upwardly mobile generation(s) that post-war went all out trying to win the game. That game was a house in the burbs, a nice car, etc...


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 27, 2013)

Didn't see much that reminded me of being raised by a country preacher and a beautician.  Except the always being broke thing.


----------



## begreen (Apr 28, 2013)

Didn't see a lot about my upbringing, but sure saw a lot of me as a young parent.   But my wife was more into jasmine, couldn't stand the ubiquitous patchouli.


----------



## Dix (Apr 28, 2013)

My Mom... to old to be a hippie, but her thought process guided me. I was to young to be a hippie, but hold a lot of the values and ideals.

To young for Woodstock, to old for David Cassidy


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 28, 2013)

begreen said:


> Didn't see a lot about my upbringing, but sure saw a lot of me as a young parent.   But my wife was more into jasmine, couldn't stand the ubiquitous patchouli.


 
ditto!  My mom was a frugal New Englander  and a health nut so cloth diapers, no tv, no soda, but otherwise very repressed and bowed to authority. 

My own kid can check off cloth dipes, positive affirmation, flushing policy, question everything (he doesn't, he's a rule follower), limited TV, celebrate solstice, chickens and washing out plastic bags, hippie tupperware, be the change, and a few I won't put out here on a public board.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 28, 2013)

Nope. My parents were born in the 60s so I guess maybe too young. And yes I know some of you guys probably already were retired by then...  Not my fault you were born in the black and white and steam powered horses days hahaha!  What did you all do before Al Gore invented the internet and microwaves came around?


----------



## Dix (Apr 28, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Nope. My parents were born in the 60s so I guess maybe too young. And yes I know some of you guys probably already were retired by then...  Not my fault you were born in the black and white and steam powered horses days hahaha! What did you all do before Al Gore invented the internet and microwaves came around?


 
We worked.


----------



## fossil (Apr 28, 2013)

My parents were both born before 1920, so were too old to be "Beatniks" in the 1940's-1950's, and then way too old to be "Hippies" in the 1960's.  I was exactly old enough and situated perfectly to be a hippy...late teenager in the East Bay Area (Berkeley, CA) in the mid 1960's.  The rest is history.


----------



## begreen (Apr 28, 2013)

I lived 30 minutes from Woodstock, but was stuck in TX working for an uncle that summer.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 28, 2013)

I would have loved to have been stuck back in Texas in '69. I was hearing "Whut mean Wudstuck Saryent?". But I was green. Green shirt. Green pants. Green underwear...


----------



## fossil (Apr 28, 2013)

Yeah, I saw nothin' but green in my future in 1969, so that's when I enlisted in the Navy.  Better food.


----------



## begreen (Apr 28, 2013)

I was blue, Lackland blue, sad to miss Woodstock, but glad I wasn't in Nam.


----------



## begreen (Apr 28, 2013)

I love this quote and shot from the hippie peace freaks Facebook site:

“The most wasted of all days is one without laughter.”
e.e. cummings


----------



## Floydian (Apr 28, 2013)

Well, both of my parents were at Woodstock...(they met a few years later) so obviously that list is pretty familiar. If not in my home growing up, certainly at friend's homes. Lots of alternative minded folks in the county I live in. Numerous intentional communities that go back 30+ years with some far out names that I wont mention! And some of the hippy construction is truly mind boggling.

Thanks for the link, Webbie. Hilarious!. Had some good laughs with my wife and my sister last night when I showed them.

Noah


----------



## nate379 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hippies worked? 



Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> We worked.


----------



## Ehouse (Apr 29, 2013)

In the sixties we used to pile in the old crate (Studebaker El Presidente if I recall), and head for Provencetown to the Blues Bag.  $3.50 got you a dish if ice cream, a bottomless cup of coffee, and a seat 10' away from Tom Rush, Kweskin Jug Band, Dave van Ronk etc..  Village Gate, Cafe' Lena, same deal.  I hitchhiked in to woodstock the first day, caught the evening show, rolled out my bag,  woke up in a mud pit with sirens blaring, and surrounded by that seething mass of humanity.  Packed 'er up and I was outa there!  It was the end of a musical era of which I was very fond; a new beginning as well, surely, but I never took to the new venue.  Ah, the good old days!


----------



## kalevi (Apr 29, 2013)

My parents, northern European's born in the 30's, are as square as they come. They go to church for weddings, funerals, and Christmas and Easter yet sent me to confirmation school where I met a few really cool pot heads. I hit high school in 71 and was kind of caught between the decline of the hippie generation and what ever replaced it. I never could figure out what did. I'm now looking at retirement and still haven't figured out what I want to do when I grow up.


----------



## certified106 (Apr 30, 2013)

Number nine was about the only one that applied. My dad always said if you had time to watch tv than you had time for more chores!


----------



## Hearth Mistress (May 1, 2013)

my dad was a suit and tie business man, traveled a lot (read as cheated on my mom) but my mom was the stay at home hippie I come in at 21 of 29 on this list and was born in 1973, sister in 1974 and brother in 1978. While my parents did finally divorce in 1987 (dad had too many girlfriends that even us kids knew about it) looking back I can appreciate the things we had, growing up on a farm we were self sufficient, way more than most even are today, with root cellars of food canned from the garden, chickens, goats, etc. I would love to live in the house I grew up in, except it is part of a strip mall now, house still there, land developed


----------



## semipro (May 6, 2013)

My parents were far from all that.
Can't say my kids would say the same thing though.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (May 6, 2013)

My folks weren't hippies at all.

I have an organic garden, drive a Subaru, listen to NPR, belong to (part owner) a co-op, and wood fire pottery- but I don't think many friends would describe me as a hippie either.

Labels are for GMO foods, man (ha ha ha)


----------

